# だからってわけじゃないけどさ



## John_Doe

> A: 小此木がさ お前のことを行動力があって頼もしいってずいぶん褒めてたよ
> B: 僕は そんなんじゃ
> A: ああ そんなんじゃないよな
> B: 否定しないんですか
> A: でもあいつにはそう見えてるってことだよ. *だからってわけじゃないけどさ* [a pause]  こんな時こそ *そんなふうに振舞うってのもいい*んじゃないか



A is a girl, and B is a boy. If it's of importance, 小此木 is a girl who secretly infatuated with B, but B is totally clueless.

I looked up the expression in bold, and I found that


> だからというわけではないが　(though) not for this reason.
> ▲姉は私より頭がいい. だからというわけではないだろうが, どうも両親は姉に甘い.　My elder sister is more intelligent than me. I don't suppose that's the reason, but my parents have always been nicer to her.



Questions:
1. だからってわけじゃないけどさ is connected with the previous sentence? "She praises you for your ability to take actions. It [your ability] is not the real reason she does it, though. [She is just fond of you]". 
2. そんなふうに振舞うってのもいい --is this about whom? about B? "Isn't 行動力 is good in a situation like that?"


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

だからってわけじゃないけどさ　is connected with the previous sentence, でもあいつにはそう見えるってことだよ。

だからってわけじゃないけどさ　doesn't have its literal meaning. 
だからってわけじゃないけどさ　＝それが理由のすべてとは言わないけれどさ、それが理由のすべてではないけどさ。
=それが理由のすべてと言うと言いすぎだろうが、それが理由の1つで、
＝それが理由のすべてとは言わないが、理由の大半を占めるが、
＝それが理由だと言うと、offensiveだから、それが理由であるとは直接的には言わないけれどもさ、
＝それが理由だと言うと、聞こえが悪いので、あえて言わないけれどもさ、
＝言いにくい事ではあるが、実はそれが理由でさ、


You are actually not an active and brave guy, but you looks like an active and brave guy to her.
Therefore**,  you should behave like an active and brave guy, in order to pretend to be active and brave, as she expects you to be.

**I wouldn't specify the reason, because the motive might not be pure, and it might be better for me not to tell the reason.


----------



## John_Doe

> in order to pretend to be active and brave, as she expects you to be.


Actually the conversation is about a different girl who B finds an interest  in ) A blames B for lack of determination. I should've said about it in  the first post.

New questions follow )

1. Regarding the example in my post. Your explanation doesn't seem to be in accord with it. だからというわけではないだろうが* = *"I don't suppose that's the reason". I'm trying to reconcile several sources, so no offence meant. As I see it, the meaning of the expression is "I said X, but it doesn't mean that the (main) reason for something is X".

2. 


> それが理由の1つで、



理由の1つ is "あいつにはそう見えてる" and there are other reasons as well, right?

3. Reason, reason... for what? For そんなふうに振舞う?

4. 





> **I wouldn't specify the reason, because the motive might not be pure, and it might be better for me not to tell the reason.



So do we, viewers of the show, not know of the reason? Too bad for us ) At least, I don't understand what she means.


----------



## Tonky

John_Doe said:


> でもあいつにはそう見えてるってことだよ. *だからってわけじゃないけどさ [a pause] こんな時こそ そんなふうに振舞うってのもいいんじゃないか*


_"I'm not saying this because she thinks so, but you know, this can be an opportunity for you to start acting like that."_

Okonogi considers B as a man of action and reliable. B denies that and A agrees with his denial.
A is suggesting B to take this opportunity to act accordingly, not because this girl, Okonogi, thinks B is such a man, but because A thinks B should for whatever the reason A has - either for B to win this girl's heart or to fix "lack of determination" part of his personality on the whole, or maybe both, or there may be another reason unmentioned that should be clear enough to see from the context. 

だからってわけじゃないけど and だからってわけではないだろうが are different. The former is insisting "It's not the very reason" but the latter is "I suppose it's probably not the very reason".


----------



## John_Doe

> _"I'm not saying this because she thinks so, but you know, this can be an opportunity for you to start acting like that."
> _
> だからってわけじゃないけど and だからってわけではないだろうが are different. The former is insisting "It's not the very reason" but the latter is "I suppose it's probably not the very reason".


Anyway  two sentences differ not only in degree of forcefulness. They quite  differ in how this conjunction is used in them. Basically, one of them  denies "a reason for *my* saying something", the other denies "a reason for my parents being nicer to my sister". If it was "*Okonogi* is not saying this because...", it would've been consistent usage of  だからってわけじゃないけど.

PS
I reread you post and found your translation misleading, but your explanation is good nevertheless. Translations should be more technical, in a word-for-word fashion so that the asker could match your translation and the original sentence.

So... "Y. だからってわけじゃないけどX" means "Y. But it's not the reason for X". In other words, "she says you are a decisive man, but you should be like that for your own reasons". Pretty much as what you wrote, I think.


----------



## Tonky

John_Doe said:


> I reread you post and found your translation misleading, but your explanation is good nevertheless. Translations should be more technical, in a word-for-word fashion so that the asker could match your translation and the original sentence.
> 
> So... "Y. だからってわけじゃないけどX" means "Y. But it's not the reason for X". In other words, "she says you are a decisive man, but you should be like that for your own reasons". Pretty much as what you wrote, I think.


"Y. だからってわけじゃないけど X" depends on what X says. Let me try to make it as accurate as possible.
First of all, the structure is "YだからXというわけじゃないけど(≒とにかく、それでも), X."
(I understand why SoLaTiDoberman added another phrase to mean like とにかく、それでも... Wait, why is it erased?)



> でもあいつにはそう見えてるってことだよ. *だからってわけじゃないけどさ [a pause] こんな時こそ そんなふうに振舞うってのもいいんじゃないか*


X = A is suggesting B to act accordingly. (Note: "to be like that" and "to act like that" are different.)
Y[彼女にはそう見えている]*から *X[私がこう提案する]*というわけじゃない*が、～というのもいいのではないだろうか。(X=私の提案)
The reason why I'm going to suggest you this is NOT because she finds you that way. But, anyways, isn't it good if you ~?
↓
I'm not suggesting this because she finds you that way, but isn't it good if you ~? 
Here, in this context, X is A's suggestion/opinion. She is giving her opinion NOT because Y, but for other reason(s) unmentioned. 
(I'm not saying that [Y: what I just said] is the very reason of [X: what I'm proceeding to say], but X.)



> 姉は私より頭がいい. だからというわけではないだろうが, どうも両親は姉に甘い.


In this example, X = I think my parents are lenient with my sister.
Y[姉が私より頭がいい]から X[両親が姉に甘い]というわけではないだろうと思うが、どうも両親は姉に甘い(=私の考え)
I suppose the reason why (I find that) my parents are (more) lenient with my sister is probably NOT because my sister is smarter than I. But anyways, I think my parents are (more) lenient with her.
↓
I don't suppose that my sister being smarter than I is the very reason(of my proceeding statement), but I think my parents are (more) lenient with her.
(I don't suppose that [Y: what I just said] is the very reason of [X: what I'm proceeding to say], but X.)

From google seaching example sentences of だからというわけではないが:①年末だからというわけじゃないけど、プリキュアの過去作品を振り返って感想を書いてみる。
_I'm not doing this(writing reviews) because it is the end of the year, but I am going to review the PreCure's works in the past._
②巨人ファンだからという訳ではありませんが・・・企業経営と野球。似ていると感じました。
_I'm not saying this(my finding) because I'm a Giants' fan, but I find that business administration and baseball are similar._
③特別会計は金額が大きい。にもかかわらず国会の承認が不要なので、官僚にとっては「有難い」お金でもある。だからというわけではないが、好き勝手に使われている一面がある。
_A special account deals with a large sum of money. Yet, it does not need to be approved by the Diet, and thus it is "welcome"(=convenient) money for bureaucrats. That is not the very reason (of my proceeding statement), but it has a side that it allows them(bureaucrats) to use it however they want._
④混んでる時間帯に洗濯終了後しばらく取りに行かないでいると、次の人に中身を出されるというおそろしいことが起きる。だからというわけではないが、下着は部屋で手洗いするようにしている。
_If you leave your laundry for a while when it is crowded, something horrible happens; the next user picks it out of the machine. Well, that is not the very reason (of my habit), but I make it a rule to wash my underwears by hand at my place._​
① and ④ are about the speaker's actions, while ② and ③ are about the speaker/writer's opinions. ③ and your example of parents may sound like "facts" but they are actually not facts; they are "statements".

I hope this makes sense ;_; I'm starting to be a bit confused myself...

p.s.
"決断力がある/decisive" and "行動力がある/a man of action" are different too.


----------



## John_Doe

Tonky, thank you for going such lengths to explain me what it means.



> I don't suppose that my sister being smarter than I is the very reason(of my proceeding statement), but I think my parents are (more) lenient with her.





> _I'm not saying this(my finding)_





> _Well, that is not the very reason (of my habit)_





> ③ and your example of parents may sound like "facts" but they are actually not facts; they are "statements".



Ok, I got it.

I suppose, I should readjust my scheme a bit.



> So... "Y. だからってわけじゃないけどX" means "Y. But it's *not the reason for X*".



Not just "not reason for X", but something more high-level — "not reason that *I* state/do X". I think it covers all bases.


----------



## natrium

I don't mean to oppose other answers , but want to offer another point of view.

Japanese don't like affirmation. For example, when it's sunny like today, we often say, "It's sunny, isn't it?" not "It's sunny." If we say, "It's sunny.", we feel uneasy for no special reason.

I think "だからってわけじゃないけどさ" is one of the ways to soften affirmation.

"今日は天気がいいね。だからってわけじゃないけど、ドライブに行かないか?” is, I think, almost the same as "今日は天気がいいね。だから、ドライブに行かないか？"

The difference is that the latter is more modester, but , I think the difference is not so big as we think.


----------



## Yoshie0

In order not to create the same topic, I would like to ask my question here. As far as I can understand だからという訳ではないのだろうけど means '(though) not for this reason alone', but somehow this means seems somehow strange to me in this text. "It looks like we, sister and brother were there too. (though) not for this reason alone, we don't remember anything about that."

皆神家の以前の家主は一人の女性だった。皐月さんの姉で、俺の母親。皆神さや。
彼女は俺とさくやが子供の頃に死んでいる。
夏場に起こった水難事故。その現場には俺たち兄妹も居たらしい。
――だからという訳ではないのだろうけど。俺たちにはその当時の記憶が無い。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I don't think the sentences make sense, as you found.
It doesn't seem to be logical Japanese. I think it was poorly written. Just ignore it!


----------



## Tonky

It is said that you get to lose a part of your memory that suffers you too much, as a mean of survival or something, and people say human-beings can live on thanks to this ability of "forgetting" unnecessary information. 
Maybe the reason why these siblings lost their memory of their mother dying is this human nature for survival and they might have witnessed something too horrific and shocking at the scene. Maybe it is just because they were too young to remember.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Hi, Tonky

I understand your explanation as a general rule.
However, in order to interpret it in that way, we have to read between the lines too much, right?

Do you think the Japanese sentences are understandable?
(I don't think so.)


----------



## Tonky

Yes, I think so.　「水難事故の現場にいた(＝母の死/悲惨な光景を見た)」からという訳ではないのだろうけど、その当時の記憶がない makes sense to me.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

tonky said:


> yes, i think so.　「水難事故の現場にいた(＝母の死/悲惨な光景を見た)」からという訳ではないのだろうけど、その当時の記憶がない makes sense to me.



なるほど、次第におっしゃっている解釈に合点がいくようになってきました。ありがとう。

ただ、やはりヘンな気がします。

a)われわれ兄弟は実の母が事故死した、悲惨な水難事故の現場にいて母が死ぬところを目撃していたらしい。
b)しかし我々にはその記憶がない。

a)とb)の間に理由を入れるとしたら、
ｃ）『あまりにも悲惨な体験をした場合は、トラウマが一生残る場合もあるが、本能的にその記憶を消し去ってトラウマが残らぬようにする防衛本能が働く場合がある。』というような一文がはいり、
c)を受けて、だからというわけではないかもしれないが、我々にはその記憶がない。

と書くのがわかりやすいような気がするのです。
でもc)を端折って、a）の分が、そのままb）の分の理由になり得る、ということを教えていただきました。

ありがとうございます。　：）


----------



## Tonky

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ｃ）『あまりにも悲惨な体験をした場合は、トラウマが一生残る場合もあるが、本能的にその記憶を消し去ってトラウマが残らぬようにする防衛本能が働く場合がある。』というような一文がはいり、
> c)を受けて、だからというわけではないかもしれないが、我々にはその記憶がない。
> 
> と書くのがわかりやすいような気がするのです。


仰ることはわかりますが、漫画やライトノベル系では以前から割とありがちなベタな設定で、読者には説明不要なんだと思います。発行物であれば編集者の判断もしくは能力次第でしょうし、一線の人気少年漫画などであえてこういう設定を使う場合には若年読者用に説明が入るかもしれませんが、質問者のこれまでのスレッドを考えると、恐らくこれはこういうものなんじゃないかと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

わかりました。ありがとうございます。　：）


----------

